# HELP!!!! 8 weeks having what feels like menstrual cramps



## AmberLynn (Dec 2, 2008)

Today I woke up early, because there was what feels like the day my period starts cramping. Very VERY low, almost to my pelvic bone. shooting bits of pain. not always steady, but pretty consistent. For a few hours now. No bleeding, but this definitely doesnt feel like it did in the very beginning. Alot more acute, and not really a "feeling of movement" (of muscles, etc) but an actual cramp.
I've kind of come to terms already with the fact this may be the beginning stages of a miscarriage, but did anyone else experience this and not miscarry? The pain is only, on a scale of 1-10, MAYBE a 3... But its definitely very uncomfortable and is catching me kind of off guard.
Also yesterday was the first day I experienced any sort of nausea (although I did not vomit.. just kind of uncomfortable nausea and dizziness)
Please help!!!!







:







:


----------



## dogmom327 (Apr 19, 2007)

With DS I had cramping (about 3-4 on the pain scale) from 4 dpo to 15 weeks pregnant. My MW concluded I just had an irritable uterus. This pregnancy has been completely different--no cramping. My sister had cramping with her third pregnancy (went on to have a very healthy baby). I think for some people for some pregnancies, it's totally normal.

I know it's hard, but try not to worry--as long as you aren't bleeding, you're likely fine. If you do start bleeding, I'd contact your care provider.


----------



## kriket (Nov 25, 2007)

don't be too worried, It sounds like someone is settling in for the long haul!


----------



## pacificbliss (Jun 17, 2006)

I had some cramping and had a healthy baby boy.

I hope it's nothing.


----------



## mommyofatoz (Dec 15, 2008)

I have had cramping throughout this entire pregnancy. Worried me in the beginning, but doctors tell me as long as there is no blood, all is well. It's also a *good sign* that you are experiencing nausea!


----------



## Juniperberry (Apr 2, 2008)

Sounds like ligament pain. I had alot more cramping with #2 and was quite worried.. but it was just baby getting comfortable and my body adjusting. Don't worry


----------



## lilgreen (Dec 5, 2003)

I had a lot of cramping with this pregnancy. I can remember several evenings being in tears because I was sure I was miscarrying. But, if you're not bleeding, you should be fine. Try to relax. Can you take a warm bath or shower? Try watching a movie tonight to get your mind off it, if you can.








I know how scary it can be.


----------



## jennert (Oct 22, 2008)

i've had rather painful cramping with both my pregnancies. for me, it slows down/stops around 14 or so weeks. it really scared me the first time--i thought it was a miscarriage or an ectopic pregnancy and my mom freaked out so much she took me to the emergency room (she's a worst case thinker







). nothing was wrong (thank God) but it was a really scary time. this second pregnancy, when i had the same symptoms, i just chalked it up to a pregnancy symptom for me and i'm now 19 weeks and all is well thus far. i hope you get some peace of mind if not a cramp-free body soon!


----------



## mamatoady (Mar 16, 2004)

did you poop yet? I feel like that frequently during pregnancy but always is a trigger to have a bowel movement.

sarah


----------



## georgiegirl1974 (Sep 20, 2006)

I've had cramping on an off since I found out.


----------



## marmo (Dec 9, 2008)

I had some cramping at the beginning of my pregnancy, and had a little more recently, too. Every time I worry to someone, I am told that it's the uterus and the ligaments stretching.


----------



## j_p_i (Sep 9, 2008)

I had a little cramping right before I found out I was pregnant, and I even had a little bleeding like I had gotten my period. I'm 20 weeks along and carrying a healthy baby girl!! I just wanted to add my thoughts and







! Lay low and take care of yourself mama.


----------



## Cheshire (Dec 14, 2004)

This is my third pregnancy and I've had it with each. If you have no bleeding/spotting then take a warm bath and see if that helps.

With my first two pregnancies the bigger I got the more baths I used to have to take to get comfortable.

Best wishes!


----------

